# New Vintage Farm Plans Home Page



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Chipmaker originally brought this site to our attention last year. It has since been resurrected and now resides at this address.

Vintage Farm Plans Home Page 

This is a really neat site if you have the tools, ability and enjoy building things yourself.

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Chipmaker originally brought this site to our attention last year. It has since been resurrected and now resides at this address.
> 
> Vintage Farm Plans Home Page
> ...


Or you can be like me and download/print lots of these plans then never get around to makeing them because you lack "the tools, ability and enjoy building things yourself." 
 

Andy


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Andy, to funny.....There never seems to be enough hours in a day to plan that far ahead to make or build myself something...I seem to be mr nice guy of the neighbor hood all of a sudden... is spring in the air......


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: New Vintage Farm Plans Home Page*



> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Or you can be like me and download/print lots of these plans then never get around to makeing them because you lack "the tools, ability and enjoy building things yourself."
> 
> 
> Andy *


I resemble that statement. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You know? I was thinking the SAME thing. I have STACKS of this stuff from the web printed out. Some times I DO get to build something though. Last summer I built a pinic table I had printed out plans for.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: New Vintage Farm Plans Home Page*



> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I resemble that statement. :lmao:
> 
> Mark *


:lmao: Me too, Mark!


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Internet Plans*

Does anyone have plans for building something from old stacks of internet plans?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Internet Plans*



> _Originally posted by catmando _
> *Does anyone have plans for building something from old stacks of internet plans? *



LOL


I have built some fires from them. Seem to work good


----------

